# i hav a speed-o-byke need info im going to sell



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 25, 2011)

I hav a speed-o-byke it is taken apart but i hav all the parts but the wheels and chain u might wonder how i know i hav all of i hav the org price list of parts speed-o-byke owners manul that came with this byke i bought it frome an easte sale from orgnal owner
it was his when he ws a kid. i do hav the wheel hubs and one org tire.
This byke was built by metal specialties manufacturing co
3200 carroll ave chicago ill usa

i will post pics tommorow camra is dead but any info u can give me would be great


----------



## chitown (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yf-jopOP-FM&feature=related

It was designed by George Lewis after he left Mead Cycles but before he went to Monark Battery Co where he designed the 1st Silver Kings. Don't know much about them. I've seen some on ebay but not very complete or wrong parts. It's nice to have period video to show it in action... Thank you Spanky!

 Would love to see those pics.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 25, 2011)

i will load them tomm like i said i know all the parts are here and they are corect the guy took it aprat his self and put it in box the coolest lil thing i hav ever seen


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are pics of the org book that i hav [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are 3 pics i will take pics of frame later today thought i did but isnt on my cam feel free to email me at junkboys@mail.com with offers


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jan 26, 2011)

frame and badge


----------



## pkleppert (Mar 4, 2011)

Were you interested in selling it? If so, do you have an idea what you'd want for it?


----------



## Richard Weed (Aug 2, 2011)

*speed o bike owner manual info*

Thank you for posting the manual. Can I trouble you to provide better pics or supply info on the tires, chain guard and seat? I have my dads original byke and would like to restore it. The seat and tires are not correct on my byke. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Body (Aug 6, 2011)

[SUB] I just got one of these. So far it seems pretty hard to find many others. Does anyone have any idea what these are worth? Mine is in great shape. All original parts are still in tact. The only thing it's missing is the front wheel. It has an incorrect replacement. I haven't decided if I will restore it or keep it in it's current condition. It all depends on the value. [/SUB]


----------



## restoringguy (Aug 9, 2011)

*1932 speed-o-byke*







 
  this is my original 1932 speed-o-byke presto byke version the rareist of all with brass presto byke head badge this bike was a mess when i got it but after a year of collecting parts and a full restoration here it is the seat is stillut at leather shop and pedals are still up in the air here are a couple pics to let you all see whats going on with my restoration if anybody has a speed-o-byke or parts i will buy please let me know im also looking for a sidecar version


----------



## thomasb (Aug 29, 2011)

*Speed Byke*



restoringguy said:


> View attachment 24974View attachment 24975View attachment 24976
> this is my original 1932 speed-o-byke presto byke version the rareist of all with brass presto byke head badge this bike was a mess when i got it but after a year of collecting parts and a full restoration here it is the seat is stillut at leather shop and pedals are still up in the air here are a couple pics to let you all see whats going on with my restoration if anybody has a speed-o-byke or parts i will buy please let me know im also looking for a sidecar version




I have a speed bike that was my fathers I remember riding it as a kid  it is a little worse for wear, is it worth  restoring? great job on yours! where would I get tires? and mine seems to be missing rack on back see pics thanks  any info  would be much appreciated.  /Users/thomasbrooks/Desktop/IMG_0182.JPG/Users/thomasbrooks/Desktop/IMG_0180.JPG/Users/thomasbrooks/Desktop/IMG_0178.JPG


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 31, 2011)

Thomas, your photo lnks don't seem to be working. At least they don't open up for me...

Dave


----------



## hoppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Richard Weed said:


> Thank you for posting the manual. Can I trouble you to provide better pics or supply info on the tires, chain guard and seat? I have my dads original byke and would like to restore it. The seat and tires are not correct on my byke. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated.




I am looking for a correct rear fender reflector.


----------



## farm420 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Speed o byke*



restoringguy said:


> View attachment 24974View attachment 24975View attachment 24976
> this is my original 1932 speed-o-byke presto byke version the rareist of all with brass presto byke head badge this bike was a mess when i got it but after a year of collecting parts and a full restoration here it is the seat is stillut at leather shop and pedals are still up in the air here are a couple pics to let you all see whats going on with my restoration if anybody has a speed-o-byke or parts i will buy please let me know im also looking for a sidecar version




Hi, my father in law has one of these bikes he won as a kid in the thirties in a contest. He literally road the wheels off of it with a paper route and with his friends. He wants it restored for his birthday (90th) and wants to give it to my son to keep it in the family. It is currently in rough condition and painted blue with the wrong tires and rims, it's missing the kick stand, front fender, and the fork brace I guess you would call it ? the chrome piece coming from the handle bar down to the front axle in front of the forks. This one does have the brass badge on the front as you mentioned. He said it was bright red when he won it as new. I did see evidence of some red paint under the tank. Any literature or parts or help on this would be greatly appreciated. I can be emailed at oldironcollector@aol.com. I have pictures of the bike I could also forward. Thanks in advance, Jeff


----------

